# Very Shocking Website I found



## JoyJoy1975 (May 10, 2006)

This saddenes me to think how many parents are going to do this and more scarey how many will do it out of anger. Disturbing.












































Ran across a website and found this headline.
FREE to Good Homes
Use Lovingly and NEVER in Anger
http://www.spare- rods.com/OrderPaddle.html#:no2


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

And he even has a picture of all his friends helping him make more paddles.


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

So sad


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

Sad


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

:


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

that is just weird. argggggggggg







:


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

It's sick...it's like a freaky fetish.


----------



## Maggies*Mommy (Mar 14, 2005)

WHOA!!! WTH?

I tried to leave a comment, but, wouldnt you know it, it hasnt shown up.


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

Eeegad. Those remind me of the fraternity-hazing paddles I saw in college, or the ones in "Dazed and Confused".







:


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

Could you break that link so that it doesn't make him more popular on the search engines?


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." —Margaret Mead


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." —Margaret Mead


----------



## ConfusedPrincess (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my I can't believe that is for real! That's really sad especially that it's here in America. I thought you could only get things like that in Europe these days...


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

"appointment slips"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, barf....


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

My mom had one of these, given to her by a friend who was trying to "help" her control her spirited children. She used it once, on my brother, cried harder than he did, and threw it out.


----------



## akkimmie (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Did you all notice in the "testimonials" and "favorite comments" how many of the parents are paddling their teenagers, specifically teen daughters?

All together now...EWWWWWWWWWWWW.

I also would like to point out, Mister Paddler, that if your teen is drinking and drugging, spanking 5 times them is like using matches to put out a housefire. Dur.

Oh wait, I read more - if you go to the 2003 comments, there are some other people leaving very sick (yet humorous) observations on My Pal Joey.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Please do edit your post, OP, and put a space in the link somewhere so people have to cut and paste it and can't just click through from here.


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh my god.

did you see the "appointment slips"? Like to keep track of a child's bad behavior and make an "appointment for punishment.uke


----------



## Maggies*Mommy (Mar 14, 2005)

The appt slips were just as odd as the paddle itself. I cant imagine using this method of "discipline" with my child. Its absolutely disgusting. Anyone who would support this is out of their mind crazy.







:


----------



## josie143 (Dec 1, 2004)

:


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dove*
"appointment slips"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, barf....









That's disgusting. What a lunatic.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

That is disgusting in so many ways. Even among people who don't believe spanking is wrong, what normal person is that obsessed with paddles? These people should be recognized for what they are--child torture fetishists. Disgusting.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Brigianna said:


> child torture fetishists.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like an S and M fetish site to me.


----------



## daddy2asweetpea (Aug 4, 2006)

being a man, i grew up "being taught with tough love"







and never did my parents bring out a paddle. I think that a parent that would use that really need to sit and think







. i'm sorry but i know that hitting kids does not help. being hit







as i grew up only made me meaner







: , and i learned to get away with thing better. it did not teach me to care about what i've done wrong. it is sad what people think is ok now a days.


----------



## Fab (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

WTF?????







It's clear to me that this guy is a









B







:


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

woah. creeeeeepy.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

That is disgusting. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

Effective spanking is done without anger. It builds trust because the punishment is limited to an agreed amount that fits the specific offense. It provides opportunities for discussion of both the offense and the punishment that will lead toward a resolution and establish positive ground to build on for the future.
I'm feeling the urge to, without anger of course, paddle this man until he has agreed to discuss his offense and resolve his problem.

Except he'd probably enjoy it ...


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

FYI- The link still works.

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Jaydens_mom (Aug 12, 2006)

how lovely... *sarcasm*... how can paddling your child be a loving thing ?!


----------



## selendang (Jul 15, 2006)

Using a paddle to hit your kids? Is that even legal?


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I wonder what the 'instructions' are on how to use this paddle??

I could see something like..

"smile while winding up your arm"

"tell your child how much you love them as you swing"

"hug your child in between each swing"

Ya know after all... this is used with love, not anger.







:


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selendang*
Using a paddle to hit your kids? Is that even legal?

FWIK, you can hit/swat/spank/whatever you call it with your hands -legaly...

You on the other hand cannot use a weapon.. ie; paddle, belt, hanger, shoe, ect... that is when it becomes ilegal... just what I have heard.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

:

Quote:

Why do you advocate Spanking?

We have been told that spanking is bad. What I am saying is that a paddle is one tool parents can use that should never have been taken away.
I am a carpenter I make things out of wood. I use many different tools, some more than others, to create something useful and beautiful.
I put a lot of myself into each thing I create including sweat and sometimes tears. Why would I do any less for my own children? I want them to be admired, I want them to be useful.
I want them to make their own choices based on an understanding of how those decisions impact others. To do this I must put forth a lot of effort and thoughtfulness and use many different tools to shape their lives until they can make responsible decisions on their own.
*The paddle is just one tool. But it is one that gets their attention. Often that is all you need - simply their attention.*


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Couple other "quotes" from the site.. amazing!!!

Quote:

Appointment Slip?
The appointment slip is like a contract between the parent and the child. It is something that they have agreed to. The punishment will occur and is limited to an agreed amount and then it will be over.

Quote:

Do I have to spank my child?
Some families will never need to spank their child. However, if you have set limits and they are ignored you have lost your influence. A single swat has more influence than a thousand threats. If you have a paddle you must be prepared to use it without anger and with respect.


----------



## PDean (Apr 23, 2006)

FYI, it is perfectly or imperfectly legal for teachers to hit school children with paddles in 21 states. I live in North Carolina, and am advocating for a change in law. When children are bruised as a result of being hit, the teachers are protected by the system/
See www.nospank.net
or www.stophitting.com

Best,
Peggy Dean
Member, Board of Directors, PTAVE,
Parents and Teachers Against Violence in Eduation,


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

.


----------

